# jig to cut off the brass guides



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many have ask how to cut off the brass guides down to 1/4" long stems easy and safe 

Here's a quick made shop jig that you can make and use the band saw to get them cut off safe and easy  it's index off the OD of the brass guide that is the same for all PC type guides.., so to say it can be used on the sizes you want to cut down, I cut them a little bit shorter than 1/4" long the norm..
The band saw will do a great job ,I use a rem. tool but you can use you pocket knife to remove the little burn, inside of the guide..and sand the outside of the guide..

The key for this jig is the 1/8" plastic that holds the guide in place.

Just lock the guide in the jig with the lock ring and push it by the band saw blade that quick and easy.. 


========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Many have ask how to cut off the brass guides down to 1/4" long stems easy and safe
> 
> ...


Nice job Bj. I've been using the bandsaw but more or less freehand, just using a hunk of luan with a hole in it for a guide. Weren't coming out terribly square. :fie: That and fingers were kinda close to the blade to be comfortable:wacko:
Jeepers, another jig for my list:blink:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

Can't have to many jigs :dance3:to keep the parts you now have in place..

I should note the stock ,1/4"plywood = 9/32" thick glued to 1/8" thick board than drilled out with the 1 3/8" bit to hold the guide in place than a 1/8" thick plastic to hold the guide to the boards and some wing nuts to make it easy to switch the guides out for cutting ..

=============



jschaben said:


> Nice job Bj. I've been using the bandsaw but more or less freehand, just using a hunk of luan with a hole in it for a guide. Weren't coming out terribly square. :fie: That and fingers were kinda close to the blade to be comfortable:wacko:
> Jeepers, another jig for my list:blink:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're ingenuity never ceases to amaze me Bob. I was just poking around in my shed and came across a couple of jigs that I haven't got a clue what particular job I made them for! How you keep track of all yours is beyond me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks , I did find a error in the jig and will post a update today, the error comes from the drag on the guide when the blade cuts it off and pulls it out of sq.but that has been fix with a support brace, the hard part was to find a way to brace the front part of the jig but still have a easy way to get the guide in easy and quick and stay true....
*********

Update below 

=======



harrysin said:


> You're ingenuity never ceases to amaze me Bob. I was just poking around in my shed and came across a couple of jigs that I haven't got a clue what particular job I made them for! How you keep track of all yours is beyond me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW Bob, quite amazing, especially so considering you have made it to show members who don't have the luxury of a metal lathe. I say this because I know for sure that, like me, you would use your metal lathe for such a job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You are so right hahahahahaha the lathe makes the job so easy.. 


=========



harrysin said:


> WOW Bob, quite amazing, especially so considering you have made it to show members who don't have the luxury of a metal lathe. I say this because I know for sure that, like me, you would use your metal lathe for such a job.


----------



## Lago (Dec 18, 2009)

What type of BS blade did you use? What effect does this have on the teeth as far as future cuts on wood?

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Just about any blade you have on the band saw will do the job other than a resaw blade,,the blade on a band saw will cut brass or Alum. easy without any damage to it, the blade on the band saw it harder than the brass.. 

=====



Lago said:


> What type of BS blade did you use? What effect does this have on the teeth as far as future cuts on wood?
> 
> Ken


----------

